

CNBC Debate on HFT: Michael Lewis, Brad Katsuyama et al [video] - Geekette
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcpmHyPD_PY

======
Geekette
Interestingly enough: BATS exchange had to issue a statement refuting what
William O’Brien (global markets president, BATS) said during the heated debate
in regards to how some of the company's exchanges price stock trades.

[http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2014/04/03/bats-forced-to-
cor...](http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2014/04/03/bats-forced-to-correct-
statements-by-president-obrien-on-how-its-exchanges-work/)

